# dodge ram tranny seal replacment 47 re



## cclandscape 28 (Jul 11, 2009)

hey guys i have a 97 ram 2500 47 re tranny the truck is leaking tranny fluid out of the torque converter area. i belive the seal let go - after the last snow storm i tried lucas tranny additive and it still is leaking how big of a job is it to replace the seal and any input on tricks or tips to make this project easier would be great. thanks for your help guys


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

No matter how you look at it the tranny has to come out. Once the tranny is out, you might as well change the torque converter and change the filter and fluid. The TC is the cause of most of the tranny failures according to a buddy of mine who rebuilds them for a living. The vanes break apart after around 125,000-150,000 miles on most of them. Good luck.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

You need to clean the lucas out of that thing now too. Dodge trannies are particular about fluid. Atf+4 that's all you run. 

While you're at it, have you ever adjusted your bands? On a heavy use truck with a tq flight based transmission, you should be checking/adjusting them no more than every 30k miles.


----------



## crete5245 (Aug 24, 2006)

As stated the trans is going to have to come out. When we do them we also pull the front pump and put in the bushing. You will have to buy the pump gasket, the large o-ring that goes around the pump and the bushing and new seal. Not to hard if you have any experience with transmission


----------



## cclandscape 28 (Jul 11, 2009)

hey thank you guys iam looking into buying a torque converter ? what would you guys say for a good unit ? i had this tranny rebuilt a year half ago had a nightmare with the shop that did the tranny so we have decided this time to do the work. could i rebuild the stock one ? please let me knw


----------



## cclandscape 28 (Jul 11, 2009)

PTC-592LS this is a pro torque converter ? i have 1997 ram 2500 v10 with the 47 re what do you guys think of this converter and will it work with my application


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

No clue, need links. Also, look into a billet converter.


----------



## cclandscape 28 (Jul 11, 2009)

do you have billet converter ? yea just started looking into converters tonight the truck is just our grass truck in the summer and lot truck in the winter dont know how much i want to put into the truck. it runs great but dont want to make the truck gold plated either lol


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

I've got a diesel that's been hopped up. It's a little bit different kind of beast. But the V10 is a torque monster and if you're working it hard, it'll heat up a tq converter in no time. 

I'm got a triple disc billet in mine, but it's also making about 700ft/lbs of torque @ 1400rpm. 

I think mine was about $700.


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

A stock TC will be fine. It will probably outlast the truck. Any parts store can get you one instead of paying the dealer prices. Just make sure you prime the converter and flush the tranny after the install to get that Lucas out of there.


----------



## cclandscape 28 (Jul 11, 2009)

hey thank you guys for the input . i dont have much experience with tranny work so one other que for you when the truck is left in neutral or driving the leaking out of the tq seems to be almost nothing as soon as the truck is parked and sits for a few minutes the leak begins and when sitting for a while its pretty bad. i plowed this am with the truck because i was worried one of my guys would drive it till it blew up ~ lol seemed great at our condo but once i parked to help the guys with walks it just pours out any ideas


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

Those trannys don't pump fluid in park, only in nuetral and the gears. Are you sure you don't have a line problem or a bad pan gasket? When you put the tranny in park all the fluid works it's way back into the pan.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Chiputz;1624218 said:


> Those trannys don't pump fluid in park, only in nuetral and the gears. Are you sure you don't have a line problem or a bad pan gasket? When you put the tranny in park all the fluid works it's way back into the pan.


They pump fluid, just not very much. Line pressure at idle in (P) should be about 18-20psi, in any other gear position look for about 80psi at idle.


----------

